# freebsd 8.0 freeze IBM T43



## Bronsky (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi all,

After updating system from 7.2 to 8.0 I experienced system freezes. Thought something went wrong with building, mergemastering etc. 
Decided to do fresh install but the problem presists. System hangs (freezes) after some time (could be 5min. could be 8 hours). Nothing in log messages and no core dump.

This is generic 8.0 kernel on IBM T43.

Any ideas?


----------

